# Substrate for desert hairy scorpion



## Aquacat (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a desert hairy scorpion soon, but I'm a bit confused with the type of substrate it will need. I've read some sites that strongly recommend using sand, and others that recommend a mixture of coco fiber and sand. Which is best? And I know the species needs a dry environment, so how would the scorpion be able to burrow without the substrate caving in?


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Mar 9, 2012)

A mixture of sand and excavator clay is recommended for burrowing Desert sp.. This is what I use for my Desert Hairy's.


----------



## Keister (Mar 9, 2012)

ajensen7 said:


> A mixture of sand and excavator clay is recommended for burrowing Desert sp.. This is what I use for my Desert Hairy's.


100% agree I use this too 50% sand 50% excavator clay.


----------



## Aquacat (Mar 10, 2012)

ajensen7 said:


> A mixture of sand and excavator clay is recommended for burrowing Desert sp.. This is what I use for my Desert Hairy's.


How would you make it so the excavator clay doesn't turn rock solid?


----------



## theguns19726 (Mar 10, 2012)

I did mine at about 70% play sand and 30% clay. Make sure you do small sections or layers at a time. Give each layer a few days to dry out and you will be good. An easy way to dry is with a hair dryer or a heat lamp. You could do it all at once other than the fact that it will take about 3 weeks to dry lol. No real need to make different heights in the substrate, your scorpion will make more hills and valleys in it than you ever could. Start a few small finger size holes in it and it will choose where to finish what you started. I have one side of the substrate about 6 inchesdeep and the other end of the tank about 3 to 4 inches.


----------



## Aquacat (Mar 10, 2012)

theguns19726 said:


> I did mine at about 70% play sand and 30% clay. Make sure you do small sections or layers at a time. Give each layer a few days to dry out and you will be good. An easy way to dry is with a hair dryer or a heat lamp. You could do it all at once other than the fact that it will take about 3 weeks to dry lol. No real need to make different heights in the substrate, your scorpion will make more hills and valleys in it than you ever could. Start a few small finger size holes in it and it will choose where to finish what you started. I have one side of the substrate about 6 inchesdeep and the other end of the tank about 3 to 4 inches.


 Thank you so much!


----------

